# Suggestions for under A/C units



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Looking for ideas on what to do with the area under my two A/C units mounted on the side of the house. The side yard is only about 6 feet wide and sees about a half day worth of sunlight. The grass has never done well under them and I want to do something about it.

I'm thinking definitely a rock or mulch bed but would it look tacky with something planted there? I also think it would look strange if it was just a random square bed.

Any ideas?


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Just throw a shrub a few feet on either side of it. Mulch between them and under the units.

I'd suggest camellias there in your zone as it should be fine up against the house. They are quite mannerly plants. Leave plenty of space around the units so they won't touch them. Try April Tryst--its pretty easy to get and the right size.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Great idea! Those are very nice looking shrubs. I'll see if I can locate some around here.


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

lbb091919 said:


> Great idea! Those are very nice looking shrubs. I'll see if I can locate some around here.


Lowes had them earlier this year. But they're out of season now.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

You could create a trench edge mulch bed and place a few boxwoods and a few hostas. &#128521;


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

creediddy2021 said:


> You could create a trench edge mulch bed and place a few boxwoods and a few hostas. 😉


That would nicely frame the air conditioning units. lol. "Hey, everyone, look at my air conditioning units!"


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Why are the a/c units suspended from the house and not on the ground?


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Lawndress said:


> creediddy2021 said:
> 
> 
> > You could create a trench edge mulch bed and place a few boxwoods and a few hostas. 😉
> ...


So true! LOL! I think it would add a good flair for that area. 👍


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Why are the a/c units suspended from the house and not on the ground?


Midwestern weirdness?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Lawndress said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > Why are the a/c units suspended from the house and not on the ground?
> ...


Not a St. Louis thing (OP is in St. Louis). I have never seen that before in and have lived here for over 10 years.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Why are the a/c units suspended from the house and not on the ground?


Around here they're nearly all mounted as well. Probably so snow doesn't stay piled up all around it. We either put a board with a brick on top to cover it or put a cover over it for winter too. Mine isn't mounted as high but snow doesn't build on the sides.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> Why are the a/c units suspended from the house and not on the ground?


I'm thinking maybe because of how narrow the side yards are? All of the houses in our neighborhood are the same way. I've actually considered calling an HVAC company to see what it would take to move them around back on the ground, although probably more than I'm willing to pay.


----------

